# Postfix SASL - Versand über relay recipient (ISP) mit SMTP Auth möglich?



## pingo (25. März 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ist es möglich, über ISPConfig3 postfix so einzurichten, dass dieser Mails an nichteigene Domains über einen relayhost eines ISP mit Benutzername/Passwort (SMTP Auth) versendet?

Ich habe den relay recipient über das ISPConfig3-Frontend eingestellt, finde aber keine Möglichkeit einen entsprechenden externen Usernamen und Passwort zu hinterlegen.

Postfix versucht dann auch über diesen relay recipient zu versenden, wird dann aber mit Error 550 ... abgewiesen, weil ja kein Benutzername und Pw vorliegt.

Auch nach längerem Suchen habe ich hier und in anderen Foren dazu nichts gefunden, daher die Frage, ist dies überhaupt möglich/vorgesehen?

Manuell die sasl-Parameter in main.cf etc. anzufassen dürfte ja wahrscheinlich nicht sehr zielführend sein, oder?

Oder ist die ISPConfig-Lösung evtl. für mein Szenario zu oversized und ich sollte main.cf usw. lieber wieder komplett von Hand konfigurieren?

Vielen Dank schon mal

Pingo


----------



## Till (25. März 2010)

Ja, kannst Du in den Server settings in ispconfig auf dem mail tab einstellen.


----------



## redi78 (4. Apr. 2014)

Ist dies auch nur für eine bestimmte E-Mail Adresse möglich? Wenn ja wie richte ich das ein? Ich meine ich habe eine E-Mail Adresse die über einen hostrelay mit sasl versendet werden soll.


----------

